# Linux pour Mac



## 2Bad (27 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour

J'imagine qu'un tel sujet a deja du etre aborde, mais avec le temps, les choses changent...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je m'achete le nouveau IBook et j'aimerai installer Linux avec MacOSX et OS9.

Quelle distribution me conseillez-vous, sachant que je suis un debutant et que je ne connais pas grand chose a Linux?

merci


2Bad


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (27 Novembre 2002)

Bah si tu debutes ... je te conseillerais OSX .. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non sinon ... la Suse et la Mandrake sont simples a mettre en oeuvre.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Novembre 2002)

Et si tu pensais à faire un tour dans les archives de ce forum pour trouver les réponses qui y sont déjà depuis longtemps ?
par exemple : ici ou alors tu cherches les sujets sur cette page


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Novembre 2002)

Ce n'est pas si compliqué LINUX ...

Trouve toi des amis et.... hop


----------



## 2Bad (27 Novembre 2002)

Merci beaucoup.
Je vais me documenter avec les infos que vous m'avez donne.

2Bad


----------



## capdefra (30 Novembre 2002)

Personnellement j'ai installe ou tente d'installer la Mandrake 8.2 avec un CD,Suse 7.3  via FTP,Debian via FTP,YellowDog 2.3 avec un CD sur un iMac 333 et un iMac 500 et globalement rien ne fonctionne suffisamment bien.
-Avec Mandrake 8.2 pas de fonctionnement du son (bien que que demon d'alarme au demarrage beugle parfois:ALSA ne fonctionne pas correctemen).Sur l'iMac 500 s'y rajoute un blocage total de la machine si on lance Mandrake Control Center.
Avec YellowDog 2.3 le son est OK mais pas du tout le clavier sur les deux iMacs.Par ailleurs la lenteur est effroyable(=10 fois plus lent que la Mandrake).
Avec la Debian 3, apres deux heures de telechargement FTP et pas de possibilite de verifier la config du serveur X celui ci plante a chaque demarrage et, comme je ne connais pas les outils de config de X dans la Debian j'ai du en rester la.
-Quant a Suse 7.3 j'attends encore le debut du telechargement apres avoir galere pour trouver l'adresse IP du Miroir FTP ainsi que les repertoires contenant la distrib.Au moment de lancer le telechargement j'ai un message disant que les fichiers n'ont pu etre trouves!Si on me disait lesquels j'aurais pu tenter de les localiser sur le serveur FTP et, peut etre de reussir.
Bref je suis plutot desabuse quand je vois par ailleurs la qualite des distribs Linux pour ces horribles PC (j'en ai installe plusieurs sans gros Pb).
Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Décembre 2002)

je suis étonné car sous Debian c'est relativement simple :

sous root :_dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree96_


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Décembre 2002)

De mon côté, j'aimerais installer Linux (Debian est-il le plus approprié ?) sur mon Powermac 7100 (72 mo de ram) : est-ce possible ? Quel est le système le plus approprié ?

merci !


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Décembre 2002)

Je ne sais pas bien il me semble que le 7100 c'est du Nubus donc pas de NetBSD ou OpenBSD et pas de Debian non plus.

Pour linux je t'ai trouvé  ça

 C'est un guide d'installation de YellowDog Linux sur powermacs nubus.

Bonne chance


----------



## florentdesvosges (2 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Je ne sais pas bien il me semble que le 7100 c'est du Nubus donc pas de NetBSD ou OpenBSD et pas de Debian non plus.

Pour linux je t'ai trouvé  ça

 C'est un guide d'installation de YellowDog Linux sur powermacs nubus.

Bonne chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

merci beaucoup


----------

